# Brake Replacement



## Silber Igel (Jan 23, 2004)

?? 

Are there any tricks or special tools required to change the front and rear rotors and pads on my 2000 Maxima? 

I'll assume they come apart much like other disk brake systems or my '88 Maxima.

Thanks in advance! :newbie:


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes, very similar. Take out the two bolts that hold the caliper to the knuckle, compress the piston back in with a 4" C clamp, install pads, put caliper back on. Watch the fluid level while compressing the piston back in to make sure it does not overflow and make a mess all over everything. Bleed the brakes if its been a while since doing so, to have fresh brake fluid.


----------



## Silber Igel (Jan 23, 2004)

*Thanks!!*

KWD,

Thanks! At least they are not like my VW where you have to turn and compress the pistons in the rear calipers with a special tool! :thumbup:


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Oops!! I may have given you some bad info. The front brakes are as I described (or remove the 14mm bolts that hold the piston part of the caliper to the bracket that fits to the knuckle and goes over the rotor.). But the pistons on the rear must be rotated back in. Sorry about that. Get the tool from AutoZone, Pep Boys, less than $10


----------



## Silber Igel (Jan 23, 2004)

*Brake Problem*

Hi Guys!!! 

My 2000 Max's left rear brake is hanging up. SWMBO came home one night two weeks ago and said she felt a lot of heat coming from the left rear wheel when she was gassing up. 

Indeed!!!! I got out my Raytec and measured the temperature... YIKES!! :waving: 450+ F!!!!! at the hub of the disk. The others were around 120 F. 

I pulled both rear wheels and pulled the calipers and lubed up the slides with some syn brake grease. Everthing seemed pretty good it worked for about 10 days. Last night, SWMBO came home and reported in... Yep!! It was near 425 F!!!! 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks in advance! 



Ok...any thoughts as to what to look for?


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

coud it be possible that you put some power steering fluid into the brake resivoir by accident? try draining all your brake fluid and putting some new fluid in, but try regreasing your caliper poins one more time.


----------

